# Georgian Bay



## wellfedCanuck (May 22, 2012)

Rebel XT with kit lens.

Does this photo still work with the sunset slightly left of centre? I was rushed and trying to keep the dock and boat in the frame while finding my footing on the uneven, rocky shoreline a bit tricky.

*edit to correct broken link


----------



## Kernuak (May 22, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Rebel XT with kit lens.
> 
> Does this photo still work with the sunset slightly left of centre? I was rushed and trying to keep the dock and boat in the frame while finding my footing on the uneven, rocky shoreline a bit tricky.


It's actually better to have the sunset off centre, otherwise it looks more like a snap shot (unless there is some spectacular symmetry). The key to a good sunset image is to have strong supporting elements in the foreground that help the viewer to the sunset. It would have been better not to have cropped the back of the boat in your framing, this would also have pushed the sun further from the centre towards the natural thirds intersect, with the front of the boat on the opposite intersect.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but not sure I follow completely... The only cropping I've done was a handful of pixels off each edge as I levelled the horizon. You're saying that the sunset would be better 1/3 in from the left with the bow of the boat 2/3 of the way from the left edge of the photo?


----------



## keithfullermusic (May 22, 2012)

xamkrah said:


> I think he was on about the sun should be placed following the rule of thirds.
> 
> i made a small illustration for you:
> 
> Edit: i really s*ck at drawing :<



Good thing you copyrighted that image, because I was about to use it!


----------



## keithfullermusic (May 22, 2012)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Rebel XT with kit lens.
> 
> Does this photo still work with the sunset slightly left of centre? I was rushed and trying to keep the dock and boat in the frame while finding my footing on the uneven, rocky shoreline a bit tricky.



I think it looks nice, but I do agree that it could have been framed a little better.

Also, what photo editing software are you using? One thing that I do when I get a blue color temp on things because of sunsets (i know the water shoudo be blue) is turn the saturation down on the blue channel and paint in the edit over things that should be white (like the boat), and it makes things pop a lot more. Another thing that you should try out are graduated nd filters for sunsets. Believe me, unless you want to do HDRs you will love them.


----------



## Kernuak (May 22, 2012)

Cropping doesn't necessarily mean croping the image in post. Often when an element is close to the edge of the original image, it's referred to as cropping in the camera. As Xamkrah mentioned, moving the sun to comply with the rule of thirds would make a stronger image. While it isn't a hard and fast rule and all artistic rules are there to be broken, it is an important rule to learn about. I also echo Keith's advice about grad filters, they can make a huge difference when used correctly. For sunsets, reverse grad filters can be especially useful, but only Singh-Ray make them.


----------



## Orangutan (May 22, 2012)

You could also crop tighter to eliminate the back-ends of the boat and dock.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (May 22, 2012)

the point in Kits.

dario.


----------



## DB (May 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel XT with kit lens.
> ...



The horizon is almost in the middle of the photo and there is a lot of dead dark space in the lower third, so if an inch and a half was trimmed off the bottom it might look a little better, but otherwise it is a very nice sunset shot with the Sea Ray Sundancer (looks like a 240DA, I've owned the 240, 260 and 270 models, that's how I know the boat model) in the foreground.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 23, 2012)

Thanks very much everyone for the advice, xamkrah for the drawing, Kamra Obscura for the comparison shot. 

Kernuak- I'll have to read up on grad filters and I'll try the shot again using your framing suggestions. 

To answer your question, Keith- PhotoShop Elements but all I did was level the shot and re-crop slightly to eliminate the resulting whitespace. I tried to mess with the colours but didn't like the result. What my uneducated, unsophisticated eye finds pleasing about this photo is the way the blues and purples transition to the pink and yellow. So although I hear your comment, DB, about dead space, I'll have to take another look because that's where the darkest blues originate. 

Oh, and BTW DB- not a SeaRay, a Chaparral Signature 240  Which, because it needed a new cockpit cover and boat gas is now $1.55 per L at 30 litres per hour- is the reason I won't be getting a 5D3 anytime soon. (Actually, probably not even a new Rebel since that dock needs a new ramp, too, but I digress...) :'(


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 27, 2012)

breaking the rule of thirds, but what the heck...
-Rebel XT, kit lens, circular polarizer


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## wellfedCanuck (Mar 10, 2013)

shot with my RebelXT, can't wait to get back up there with my 6D...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Mar 30, 2013)

RebelXT, kit lens, CP


----------



## wellfedCanuck (May 28, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wellfedcanuck/8861226631/#


----------

